# Do You Carry a Knife



## Bulldogbacchus

Do you carry a knife? If so, which one?

Since becoming accustomed to the super kitchen knives that ya'll have hooked me on, I'm wondering which blades you carry.


----------



## Zwiefel

I have a rotation of them...here's what I've been carrying the past couple of weeks:









Titanium scales, ball-bearing pivot, good "gentleman's folder"

I've been thinking about a HAK...but those are pure function...


----------



## Lefty

Almost always. I'm waiting on a Rick Lowe necker, and I've hit up Butch for one too.
At work it's a necessity!


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

Gibbs' Rule #9 - "Never go anywhere without a knife."

Here's mine, a Carter neck knife:


----------



## ajhuff

Not since 9/11.

-AJ


----------



## sachem allison

I'm a little old school on this


----------



## brainsausage

I recently picked up a Benchmade 585 'mini-barrage'. Spring assisted opening, 154CM steel. Came with a nice edge, can't speak on the retention yet, as I've yet to really put it through its paces. I do need to replace the scales though, the stock scales just don't feel right, the general geometry of the handle is comfy, but the scales feel kinda slippy and 'cold'. Maybe I'm just too used to the wood on my kitchen knife handles...


----------



## knyfeknerd

sachem allison said:


> I'm a little old school on this



You're a little old school on everything! (I mean that in the nicest way possible)

I'm carrying a tiny $10 wal-mart knife. It cuts open boxes, but that's it. I would be too nervous that I would lose a nice pocket knife.


----------



## RRLOVER

These two work for a living,both are cm154.


----------



## Mike L.

Spyderco Endura. Every day. Sometimes a Swiss Army knife, too.


----------



## mr drinky

I don't carry anything in my pockets. I work from home so I have a drawer full of sharp things to use. These are the ones I use most.

k.


----------



## Deckhand

Used to always carry a spyderco. Last five years it's been a SOG trident tiger stripe.


----------



## brainsausage

Hah! That's funny drinky, I have one of those kurouchi finished utility folders too!


----------



## Miles

I always carry a Swiss Army Knife and until recently when SWMBO lost it somewhere in the house, a Spyderco Calypso Jr with micarta scales. Until I find it, I'm carrying a Spyderco Delica.


----------



## Zwiefel

Miles said:


> SWMBO



I do love some Rumpole....


----------



## Dave Martell

I never ever leave home without a knife in my pocket. My #1 choice since 1999 has been my Al Mar SERE 2k which is an impractical choice, it's too big and heavy really, but it's a tank and that counts for something. 

Like Son I'm an old schooler and love vintage slip joints the most but I hardly ever carry them even though I have MANY to choose from.


----------



## Taz575

I have a bunch I rotate. Old Benchmade Ascent in 440C, Benchmade Mini Rukus, MicroTech Socom Elite 154-CM, Kershaw Volt 2, Leek, Vapor 2, CRKT M16, Gerber Applegate Fairbain small and large assisted openers, or one of the other 10 pocket knives I have kicking around. I have a Spyderco Native in S30V, but I haven't been able to find it in 2 years  I carry the cheaper ones for work ( I work 3rd shift security) that I won't care if I snap it or lose it. I put most of my money into kitchen stuff


----------



## bikehunter

Been carrying a pocket knife every day since I was 6 yrs. old (goes in the suitcase obviously, when traveling by air). Rotate Spyderco Endura 4, Cold Steel Land & Sea Rescue, and Swiss Army Parachutist (I prefer the seat belt cutter to the saw blade of the Trekker). Used to carry expensive knives like Chris Reeve Sebenza, but in recent years, with the constantly increasing feeling in the country that a knife is automatically a weapon, rather than a tool, I fear that some overzealous cop will confiscate it for no reason. The three knives I named will do practically any chore required, and I'd feel a little better about losing a $50-75 knife than a $400 Sebenza...but I'd still be mighty pissed off. ;-)


----------



## Eamon Burke

Benchmade 551 and a Victorinox Sportsman when I was in the kitchen. My wife carries the Sportsman now.
Leatherman Skeletool CX when I am working
Victorinox Recruit with custom wood scales(I.E. I made them from my daughter's first rocking chair and it won't hold a toothpick & Tweezers) when I am out and about with the family.


----------



## Dream Burls

Depends where I am. In NYC where just about anything is illegal (including 16 oz. sugared drinks!) I carry a very inconspicuous low riding Spyderco Chapparal. In the country I go with something a little bit bigger, the Spyderco Sage 2.


----------



## SpikeC

Dammy frame lock from HHH. 

View attachment 10339


----------



## SpikeC

Trying the new image deal, the second image should not be there, but it is!


----------



## Cutty Sharp

Swiss Army pen/pocket knife, or whatever they're called. Blade, scissors and screwdriver - tweezers, toothpick and nail file for those horrible grooming emergencies that the Army in Switzerland were no doubt eminently prepared for.

(Incidentally, does neutral Switzerland actually have a real 'Army'? Maybe not! But if they do, perhaps the lack of action is behind their obsession with grooming gadgets. Lot of time on their hands, perhaps.) 

Small Swiss Army knife - My dad always had one, and so do I. I've probably lost and replaced a half dozen by forgetting to check them in baggage before trying to board planes. _Shoot, not again!_ Regulations, regulations....

Some of you guys must have expansive pockets in order to carry what you carry around. My knife is tiny.


----------



## bikehunter

Swiss Army pen/pocket knife

Have one of these on my key chain as well. Pink with only one scale. Got it for a quarter at a yard sale. What the hell....it cuts and the toothpick works.


----------



## Cutty Sharp

bikehunter said:


> Swiss Army pen/pocket knife - Have one of these on my key chain as well. Pink with only one scale. Got it for a quarter at a yard sale. What the hell....it cuts and the toothpick works.



A quarter? Man, what a deal! I think they'd usually cost about $30. I know, as I buy them often (read above).

Not sure about carrying a pink one with me - perhaps the low price then. And a used toothpick? Don't know if I could do it. Can't argue with the price, though.


----------



## bikehunter

Cutty Sharp said:


> A quarter? Man, what a deal! I think they'd usually cost about $30. I know, as I buy them often (read above).



Naw...you can get them often for practically nothing:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/genuine-vic...027?pt=Collectible_Knives&hash=item51a1e02bcb


----------



## Josh

Bad pic... but the knife I carry depends on the situation. from the Kershaw quick open and Leatherman Juse S2 to my newish Bud Nealy S30V custom Aikuchi, O'hare, to a couple of Kiku's - a camping deba (its fun!!-and a lefty) and one of his chisel II's. I used to carry more traditional knives until this bloody forum opened up my mind and pocket book to sharp things...


----------



## sudsy9977

I usually carry a folder with a replaceable razor blade just cause it's cheap and if I get caught with it I ain't gonna cry.....now ALL of th ethers I'd cry pretty hard.....if it ain't the razor I have a bunch of Carter Damascus neck knives, a watanabe Damascus.....I got a tai goo Damascus belt knife....a nick wheeler Damascus stag belt knife.....John fitch hunter.....a kershaw zt 0200...I'm thinking about getting rid of it though cause it's huge...I feel like a cop would confiscate a large folder before a smaller fixed blade.....I got a few more than I'm probably forgetting at the moment....Ryan


P.s....I used to have an almar sere...awesome knife till some sharpening bum never returned it!!!!!!


----------



## ajhuff

bikehunter said:


> Naw...you can get them often for practically nothing:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/genuine-vic...027?pt=Collectible_Knives&hash=item51a1e02bcb



Even better, just buy em back from the airport 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/HUGE-LOT-OF-VARIOUS-KNIVES-AND-POCKET-MULTI-TOOLS-133-TOTAL-/261104341376?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3ccb081180

-AJ


----------



## Lefty

I don't really have any pictures handy of my EDC type knives, but the list would go:

SAK Treker, in my bunker gear, with the flathead out, for quick use/prying with my fire gloves on. It's a tough, tough knife, and means more than any other knife to me, because my wife gave it to me on our Wedding Day.

Mike Davis "Everything Knife", or "Arrowhead Necker", around home. I use the Everything Knife for yard work and heavy duty stuff (just laid a couple thousand sq ft of sod with it. The Arrowhead is my around the house knife and is used to open and prepare every package I get in and send out. Opens letters, etc too.

Gerber Paraframe is the folder I bring with me when out in public. It's not threatening, and does the job beautifully. However, once my Lowe, and eventually Harner neckers come in, I plan on letting the Paraframe have a semi-retired life. 8 years and counting, and it's still going strong. 

I have a little Opinel that I bring along when I'm feeling whimsical, and SAK keychain knife that is my wife's knife of choice when we're out in public.


----------



## Chifunda

Chris Reeve large Sebenza, BG-42 blade.


----------



## Mike9

My EDC -


----------



## Dave Martell

sudsy9977 said:


> P.s....I used to have an almar sere...awesome knife till some sharpening bum never returned it!!!!!!




:whistling:


----------



## tk59

I usually carry either a Sage or a Benchmade 710.


----------



## Benuser

Carbon Opinel no. 8 





Takes a crazy edge within seconds, costs some 6.


----------



## Namaxy

Microrech Troodon.


----------



## Paradox

Kershaw Blur currently.


----------



## apicius9

I always have too much stuff in my pockets, so the knife has to be small. Most times it's a Kershaw Leek with the D2 blade or a small extremely flat Swedish knife. The biggest I take is a Thiers Chambriard with snakewood scales  Other than that I have a few SAKs and Opinels around the house.

Stefan


----------



## K Williams

Emerson Knives CQC-8


----------



## Zwiefel

I almost always have 2 different knives on me: typically a gentlemen's folder, used mainly for actual cutting; and also a much sturdier + cheaper knife to be used for harsher tasks and/or self-defense.


----------



## bikehunter

Have rarely been without at least one pocket knife since around age of seven. Currently, key chain size SAK for toothpick and nail file...and Syderco Endura 4.


----------



## Reede

Usually one of these 4, or my Burt Foster Dark Side,on my belt, and a Schatt & Morgan or Queen muskrat in my pocket.


----------



## NO ChoP!

At work I carry an opinel carbone #6. Switched out the beechwood for olivewood recently. Out of work I carry a lil spyderco. I also have a few SOG zombie slayer types....


----------



## Chefdog

I've carried the same Benchmade Snody folder for several years. I really think the Axis locking mechanism is superior to all others. It's incredibly strong, and yet very fast to deploy and simple to fold. 

For the rare occasion that I need to get dressed up I have a nice Laguiole folder in 12c27 that takes a screaming edge, and looks like a "gentleman's" knife.


----------



## bikehunter

Axis is hard to beat, but I don't think it's any better than the Tri Ad and I researched it pretty thoroughly, not just based on dipshit Lynn's videos. I had an old carbon steel Laguiole for 20 years until someone stole it. Cried like a baby. ;-) I've been thinking about another one but the good ones these days ain't at all cheap.


----------



## franzb69

kershaw blur, kershaw skyline, swiss army knife, and a svord peasant knife.


----------



## jazzybadger

Have a knife on me at all times. Either it's a Gerber folding knife, or my Bucklite skinning knife. I also keep a machete in the car. That machete has saved my life before, and on that day I named her Stella. It was made in England I believe, and I found her at a pawn shop.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

rule #9. never get caught without a knife. i carry one 100%. usually a case folder like S above.

but if i am in hairier places, like a tunnel underground, or hunting..(or oakland ) i carry one of my partially serrated benchmades.


----------



## knyfeknerd

jazzybadger said:


> I also keep a machete in the car. That machete has saved my life before, and on that day I named her Stella.


Please do tell-a, the story abouta Stella!
Were zombies involved?
Crackheads?
Kardashians?


----------



## boomchakabowwow

knyfeknerd said:


> Please do tell-a, the story abouta Stella!
> Were zombies involved?
> Crackheads?
> Kardashians?



(please be kardasians..please!)


----------



## Mike9

whoa whoa whoa - you brought a Kardashian to a knife fight? irate1:


----------



## mkmk

Usually a Spyderco Caly 3 or Dragonfly 2.


----------



## bikehunter

boomchakabowwow said:


> (please be kardasians..please!)



I don't know what that is. Like Klingons or something?


----------



## mkmk

bikehunter said:


> I don't know what that is. Like Klingons or something?



Yeah, but not as purty.


----------



## jazzybadger

knyfeknerd said:


> Please do tell-a, the story abouta Stella!
> Were zombies involved?
> Crackheads?
> Kardashians?



Crazy little wannabe gang bangers the first time. I was cut off in the road, and they brought knives to a machete fight. I THINK it was to do with who I was dating at the time, but the cops said it was probably a robbery attempt. I was working a lawn service crew back then so had her in my back seat. They did stab me, but I hacked his leg up something good. They ended up hobbling away. Got the guy I got with the machete because he had to go to the hospital.

The SECOND time she, "saved my life" I was with my wife who was just a friend at the time, and another one of our mutual friends who was visiting from Ohio. He was a big burly teddy bear of a man, but he's gay and had some theory back then that if he could pull some big, burly guys all for himself if he shaved his head and got a septum piercing, and he did look mean. I was in a "goth" phase, so I had this half shaved head, half spiked hair look going on. These two guys in a freaking parking lot at a gas station we had gone to get some coffee in Barstow before we set off on our road trip to Vegas had APPARENTLY been maced and beaten up really bad by a bunch of skinheads, and could barely see, but apparently saw enough of us and our partially shaven/totally shaven heads to conclude we were the guys who had attacked them. I tried reasoning with the guy but he pulls this knife on me, and the girl who was with them ran out between us and seemed to calm the guy down. We make it inside the gas station and tell the attendant to call 911, and she says, "Aren't you the Nazis that beat the crap out of them?!" I say, HELL NO! This guy's gay! We're just sexy with shaved heads. She sort of laughs it off, tells us that the maced guys already called 911 half an hour ago. Then she tells us to get out of the store so we don't get the place messed up. We walk out of the gas station, and the one dude who we dubbed "Brock Lessner" who could've broken me in half comes running at us with his knife. I tell my friends to run, and we all RUN to the car. I had Stella under the front seat at that time cause I was driving from Texas to California to meet up with my friends and after past incidents in my life I had grown paranoid; pulled it out from the car, turned around, and went BraveHeart on that guy's ass screaming as loud as I could. He scared the effing crap out of me, lmao, I had to do SOMETHING! He saw Stella and he skidded to a halt like he was in a freaking cartoon. I started yelling and trying to just sound as mean as I could, told him I was from Texas, and if I had been the guy he thought I was I'd have just shot him and been done with it. He ends up apologizing to me, and shaking all our hands. That's when I find out about the mace and the skinheads, and everything else that led to that series of unfortunate events.

The BEST PART of that whole Barstow drama was the chick with those two guys, and the first thing I heard when getting out of the car and walking towards the gas station was, "Is that those mother f******?! GET EM!" and that girl screaming, "THAT'S NOT THE GUYS! THAT'S NOT THE GUYS!" After the whole thing was done she slapped the effing crap out of that guy and told him, "I TOLD you that wasn't the guys." She gave me a big hug.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

wow^^^!!!

stella is good! i hope i never get in a situation where a machete is the answer..(unless it is some thick vines in the way of my walk )


----------



## GLE1952

Spydie Delica ZDP189

Glen


----------



## chinacats

My Stella has 4 legs and a curly tail...and I mostly carry either SOG's or Buck folders, but always have something sharp with me.


----------



## Jmadams13

Benuser said:


> Carbon Opinel no. 8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Takes a crazy edge within seconds, costs some 6.



I carry one of those as well when hiking. Makes a great picnic knife. It does get crazy sharp. 

My EDC is a little 3 blade stag scale case xxx my grandfather gave me when I was 12. I'll try to get pics later after work


----------



## Jmadams13

Benuser said:


> Carbon Opinel no. 8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Takes a crazy edge within seconds, costs some 6.



I carry one of those as well when hiking. Makes a great picnic knife. It does get crazy sharp. 

My EDC is a little 3 blade stag scale case xxx my grandfather gave me when I was 12. He carried it forever before me, not sure the age. Blade marking is 5832 I'll try to get pics later after work


----------



## GlassEye

Benuser said:


> Carbon Opinel no. 8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Takes a crazy edge within seconds, costs some 6.


I just got one of these for $20, like it so far.


----------



## cwrightthruya

I am always in need of a knife, and although I can't carry one at work, any other time I have one. I have 3 in my rotation: Benchmade 710 in D2, ZT 561, and Chris Reeve Sebenza (Stolen, But just replaced)


----------



## El Pescador

I used to carry a Leatherman with a pocket clip and it ended up messing up the pockets in all my pants so I stopped carrying it. Anyone else have that problem?


----------



## cwrightthruya

I always had that problem when I carried a cold steel. It had very aggressive G10 scales and a rough pocket clip. I ended having to sand down the scales around and under the clip and polish the clip itself with flitz and a dremmel tool before it stopped chewing up my Khakis.


----------



## Mike9

I had a student ask for scissors the other day and I asked him "don't you have a pocket knife?" To which he replied I always get hassled when I do . . . or I loose it . . . these kids today. I'm thinking like - "how do you get through your day without a knife?" It's the most basic tool to have on your person.

Cwright - how come you can't carry at work? If it were a metal thing I'd be packin' a zytel blade. I don't leave the house without one. If we're checking baggage it's in the bag. If we're doing carry on I leave it in the car and buy a throwaway immediately after leaving the airport.


----------



## cwrightthruya

I work in a hospital. So, "weapons" are not permitted. I think it is absurd, but there have been people fired for carrying small knives on the grounds. I usually just leave it in the glove box.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

opinel?!!!!

where have you been all my life? i need an inexpensive knife for traveling..and this folder might be it!! cutting open fruit at a fruitstand in vietnam..i lost a better knife. i was bummed. i ended up using the foil cutter on a wine opener in the end. ahhaha.

this might be the ticket!! thanks folks.

i am fascinated by inexpensive blades..like my Mora. now to figure what sized Opinel i want..hmmmm


----------



## ejd53

Just got a new one, courtesy of Randy. :biggrin::knife:


----------



## franzb69

opinels have been around for ages =D


----------



## Montrachet

Yes, always. A small steel knife forged by Laguiole with an integrated corkscrew. Very useful at lunch.I'm often in need for a knife for cutting ''saucisson'' or fruit. After 9 years, the juniper's handle still smell the spices.It's also very ''zen'' for me. I take the time to do it. I like the ''feel'' of the handle in my hands, the smell of the juniper, the touch...etc. This is my way to respect the works of skilled craftsmen.


----------



## Beohbe

I currently carry a CRKT Mirage. Decent little folder for the money, though there are some things I don't like about it.


----------



## KVacc

Emerson CQC-7b


----------



## ejd53

Randy just did an upgrade. A little bit of dyed spalted birch burl :doublethumbsup:


----------



## stereo.pete

Yes, and here she is...


----------



## sudsy9977

How do u like hat Pete....I've almost bout one of toms mid techs like five times when I've seen them come up for sale.....ryan


----------



## stereo.pete

I love it, it's small, simple and pure function. Plus the bottle opener at the butt is a must for any craft beer drinker :hungry:


----------



## Troy G

I really like my Spyderco Paramilitary. I used to EDC a Manix but that beast would not fit in all pants pockets and was just a little too big. _Is that a Manix in your pocket or . . . _


----------



## snowbrother

I carry a Andre can Heerden IKBS flipper in Ironwood. I never thought I would spend that much on an EDC... but I'm so glad I did.


----------

